# question about labeling melt and pour soap



## soap12 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been making melt and pour soaps for about a year. I needed to quit my job to focus on my college studies full time. The soap making started out as a hobby but soon became a little money on the side. I  already sold some soaps to family and friends but would like to start selling online, fairs, etc.  I am trying to create a simple and inexpensive label that would be professional and sufficient. I am looking to create a label which will help promote my soaps. My question is do I list all the ingredients?

Ingredients: Glycerin (of vegetable origin), water, sodium stearate (saponifying agent), sodium oleate (emulsifier), sorbitol (mosturizer), stearic acid (vegetable fat), sodium myristate (vegetable fat), sodium laurate (emulsifier), lauric acid (anti-bacterial, anti-mold agent), pentasodium pentetate (chelating agent), tetrasodium etidronate (chelating agent), oxides (colorants), micas (colorants), fragrance oil, 5 oz.

I feel silly because of the chemical names, although the ingredients are 100% vegetable base. How should I properly label? Also the bases are certified organic in the UK. I live in the US, can I still add the words " organic and vegan soap" to my labels? I feel a bit stuck, any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## lsg (Jan 3, 2013)

You don't have to put the function of each ingredient on the label, just the INCI names of the ingredients. I don't know if you even have to list ingredients for melt & pour soap.


----------



## Genny (Jan 3, 2013)

How FDA defines "soap"
 FDA interprets the term "soap" to apply only when the bulk of the nonvolatile matter in the product consists of an alkali salt of fatty acids and the product's detergent properties are due to the alkali-fatty acid compounds, and
the product is labeled, sold, and represented solely as soap [21 CFR 701.20].

So, I'm not really sure if those ingredients fall under the "soap" category.  You can say they're vegan though.
Also, if you list some ingredients you have to list them *all.*  You also need the weight of the soap, something stating that it is soap (on the front panel) & then on another panel you need your business name & address.

But on whether or not you can list that the ingredients are organic, no.  I was told that directly from an FDA officer.


----------



## soap12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Genny said:


> How FDA defines "soap"
> FDA interprets the term "soap" to apply only when the bulk of the nonvolatile matter in the product consists of an alkali salt of fatty acids and the product's detergent properties are due to the alkali-fatty acid compounds, and
> the product is labeled, sold, and represented solely as soap [21 CFR 701.20].
> 
> ...





Thank you Genny! Great information and help.


----------

